
Consciousness May Be a Lot Like Making Coffee, Say Scientists - prostoalex
http://gizmodo.com/consciousness-may-be-a-lot-like-making-coffee-say-scie-1729038348
======
anigbrowl
This is a much better article than the awful title would suggest.

